# Buongiorno from Texas!



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! Where abouts in Texas? I'm down in Houston.


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

Just north of San Antonio in the southern end of the hill country


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Red Pike said:


> Hello! I'm George, aka Red Pike, and I'm an addicted fly fisherman. My favorite places to visit so far are the Louisiana marsh for reds, Northern Manitoba Canada for northern pike and walleye and the west coast of Florida for tarpon. I also love to travel to Europe and especially love Italy and enjoy learning Italian. Finally, I'm on the hunt to upgrade my boat to a Hell's Bay, Maverick or East Cape as I need more speed for long runs and better rough water capability.
> 
> Look forward to enjoying this great site!


Welcome George. 
Steve in League City, TX


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah Texas!!!!
I'm outside Austin. Red Pike some of the best fly-rodding is yet to come.
Trout in Montana, bonefish in Mexico and permit in Belize.
Enjoy the journey and keep a journal, eventually you'll want to remember that guide, motel or dates.
I'm still learning and regularly supprised
Just this year we were guided by the guy who had Hellsbay hull #1 in Abaco. They gave him a new one in exchange.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Red Pike said:


> Hello! I'm George, aka Red Pike, and I'm an addicted fly fisherman. My favorite places to visit so far are the Louisiana marsh for reds, Northern Manitoba Canada for northern pike and walleye and the west coast of Florida for tarpon. I also love to travel to Europe and especially love Italy and enjoy learning Italian. Finally, I'm on the hunt to upgrade my boat to a Hell's Bay, Maverick or East Cape as I need more speed for long runs and better rough water capability.
> 
> Look forward to enjoying this great site!


Welcome. What are you upgrading from? Where in Italy have you been? Pike on fly would be nice.


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

Lots of Texans on here, i'm in Austin. 

Welcome aboard.

E.


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 

Will,
I've got a Bay Craft 18 Tunnel Explorer with an Etec 75. It's a great boat but I want a little more speed for the long runs I make in Louisiana. 

George


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

Next time your in Italy, load up the big sticks. The Po river Delta ( discharge into the Adriatic ) has some great tuna fishing that is accessible with a small boat & fly rods. 

E


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool! We crossed the Po. 

I forgot to answer Will's question about Italy. We love the countryside and do our best to avoid big cities. My favorite area is in the Piemonte region near the town of Alba. It's very similar to Tuscany but there are very few tourists. We like Tuscany as well, especially the small village of San Querico d'Orcia but Tuscany tends to be pretty crowded. I enjoy studying the language so that allows us to stay off the beaten path. Ciao!


----------

